# Dynamic Puff



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZTgTSXF2is&feature=related

Manfred Diel


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they are quite impressive. One of our club members has one and we ran it on my layout. Looks real. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are really cool.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there:

Is this an aftermarket sound and smoke system ?
Who is the mfg of the engine and what is the gauge?

Thank you
Norman


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

The smoke system and engines are manufactured by KM1 Modellbau - http://www.km-1.de. They are exquisite in detail, rather expensive (3K - 4K), and I believe they utilize a proprietary digital system. Availability on this side of the Atlantic is limited but Eurorail Hobbies has several in stock from time to time - http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/?gclid=CIuom_fqxpoCFQVfFQodmgz-sA. 

Jon


----------

